# Hydrogen Fuel Cell, 3 Phase Motor Drive.



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Emmit said:


> I have no idea where to begin. I am familiar with industry standard motor drives etc. but to build one myself?? not so much.


So what prompted this project? What are the goals?

When you say "2 for each rear wheel", I assume you mean 2 motors, one for each rear wheel?


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this a college project with set parameters or a real world application?
Have you calculated the wieght the Hydrogen Tanks will add?
Have you figured out how far the tanks you plan will let you travel?ic
Have you calculated what you vehicle will require, as far as power?
Are you planning direct drive or gearing?
Have you figured how to suspend the motors to reduce the un-sprung wieght?
why do you use a differential with two motors? how do you plan to hook the motors to the wheels.
here is some basic code to review, it is not working code but addresses you focus.
http://eet.etec.wwu.edu/ahmanna/project/
I use a mico that has DSP and DMA with interupts.
As far as the motor, I had mine built, since like you, that is my one weakness.
Mine are also rated at 250KW for each of four wheels.
My vehicle is a 30 ft bus.


----------



## Emmit (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes it is one motor per rear wheel.

It is for my college thesis yes. The real world applications for the car imo are minimal. It just needs to work i.e. move forward, turn and stop.

The car's mechanics etc are not of my concern, my concern is building just the actual motor driver/controller, the motors are off the shelf, hence why i gave the rating only.

So what I'm actually looking for is some info or expertise on the motor drive/controller, which will take 90V DC and convert/control it to 380V 3ph.

I got confirmation on the project last Wednesday, so info is still incoming.

Thanks for the link on the controller but it seems to be broken.

Once again thanks for your replies.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Many people have DIYed DC motor controllers, some are doing AC. Look for info on VFDs and Open Revolt (separately).


----------



## Emmit (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay thanks that is actually what I was hoping for, googling was getting me nowhere. 

This Open ReVolt thing seems promising. 

Would probably helped if i'd googled VFD instead of VSD, that is what they are more commonly known here in South Africa, even though its kinda the same.

Thank you for the help will report back with results, and hopefully some pictures, we have a project meeting on wednesday.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Emmit said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes it is one motor per rear wheel.
> 
> ...


So you will need an DC-DC inverter for 90 to 380 Volts. @10KW that is 25 [email protected] and 115 amp @ 90.
Then you need the controller that uses SPVPWM to drive the motors.

the link takes you to an index of the files look in the code folder. it is based on DS00908A (AN908) from microchip.

the controller I built is based on 
http://roadwarrior.free-man.com/hev/controller.shtml


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Re-Reading the first post on "differential" This would take speed readings from each wheel and send the appropriate info to each controller.

New Throttle units are hall effect with CanBus for communications.

your "differential box" would receive the Throttle data integrate it with Wheel speed, and feed each controller with appropriate speed data, as if it was the throttle.

The Controller job is to minimize Slip on power up and go into regen on slowing down.

in the normal scheme of things, the ABS unit would be hooked into the "differential box" as well.


----------

